
Amazon Alexa and Google Home Fall Short of Real Conversation - the_decider
https://www.ft.com/content/6d2ccc06-e61e-11e7-97e2-916d4fbac0da
======
WheelsAtLarge
True, but if you think you can have a real conversation with any inanimate
object you've fallen for the AI overhype. Maybe in the future but not now. The
Echo and Google home are great if you keep your expectations in check.

~~~
the_decider
The question is not whether we can have a meaningful conversation, but whether
we can have a "functional" conversation. Can the machine quantify a basic
statement of my needs, conversationally clarify any fuzzy parameters, and
properly execute my request? I believe it can, but only across a set of narrow
fields, with much training data and effort.

